# Pics of my breeding stock of meat rabbits



## DianeS (Jan 1, 2011)

I love looking at everyone else's rabbits, thought I'd show mine off today!


This is my Angora, age 1 year, currently pregnant and due this week. She has a large dose of pregnancy anger right now and won't come out of her hutch. She tries to hide when I look in, she's getting her nestbox tomorrow! Her babies will be pedigreed Angoras, I bought her bred. I'll keep the females for their wool. 






This is my buck, a New Zealand Red. About 11 months of age. VERY interested in the ladies, but not allowed to be with them yet. 





This is my oldest doe, a Californian, about 2 years of age. She's supposed to be a great mother, some of her descendents have won at shows. She's very skittish around people, but she's coming around. 





This is my middle doe, also Californian, a little over 1 year of age. 





And my youngest doe, also Californian, between 4-6 months of age. I won't breed her until Feb, to make sure she has time to mature. She's the friendliest of the bunch. 





I haven't had any of these very long at all. I'm quite new to this! But I'm happy with the animals I have, and I'm looking forward to seeing what I get from them.


----------



## Hooligan Farm (Jan 2, 2011)

You have a nice variety there. I hope it all works out for you


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 2, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 2, 2011)

That buck has a dewlap?!


----------



## CritterCatcher (Jan 2, 2011)

AlpacaEmployee said:
			
		

> That buck has a dewlap?!


I'm still new to rabbits but I was woundering the same thing..??  

but they are great looking rabbits .
CC


----------



## DianeS (Jan 2, 2011)

AlpacaEmployee said:
			
		

> That buck has a dewlap?!


Yes, he does. I'd always heard that males don't, but this one is definately a male. Prominant testicles and all the right other "equipment" too. So either "no dewlap for males" is a myth or I have an unusual male, I don't know which.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 2, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> AlpacaEmployee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is purty!
*Edited to remove "Is he proven?" I guess if I had just read a little closer, I would've seen he is not

Do you know how to pose him? I'd love to see posed pictures of him!


----------



## RabbitMage (Jan 2, 2011)

Especially in those meaty breeds, the bucks will sometimes get a small dewlap or 'pencil roll'.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 3, 2011)

AlpacaEmployee said:
			
		

> Do you know how to pose him? I'd love to see posed pictures of him!


I do not know how to pose a rabbit. Is there a website that tells the basics of that? I'd be interested in learning.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jan 3, 2011)

My Cali Buck has a dulap looking thing too!  He has all the right male parts but that dulap kinda freaked us out a little, like the gender fairy visited us!  But, he's proven, just sired a litter of 6 last week.


----------



## wYs Ranch (Jan 3, 2011)

I really like his color.


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Jan 12, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> AlpacaEmployee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put him on  a "carpeted" surface.
Hold his head down and push up his hindquarters. you want to make him look like a big basketball. Don't let him "push" with his front legs. It'll throw off his topline.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 12, 2011)

AlpacaEmployee said:
			
		

> DianeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essentially, but you also need to line up his back feet with the front of his "knees" and the toes of his front feet should be right underneath the center of his eye.  Don't scrunch too much else you might over pose him and not find out much about his true body type.  

Here is a good article on posing.  http://www.rabbitsontheweb.com/node/31  It's a compact body type rabbit they use (Mini Rex) but posing commercial body type rabbits (Cals and NZ) is essentially the same, just not as, um, compact or scrunched up.  In a show rabbit, you still want to see a lot of depth in the commercial typed rabbits but for meat production, I'm told by the experienced NZ old timers that solid "bricks" is what you want.

Here is another very important Q&A about posing commercial body typed breeds.  http://en.allexperts.com/q/Rabbits-703/posing-Chinchilla.htm

Here is a good description of how to pose commercial typed rabbits as well as the other types.  It's good because it is accurate and you can compare and contrast.  http://www.rabbits.amberwiseman.com/bodytypes.html


----------



## DianeS (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, excellent! Thank you both for helping me with that! 

I'll start practicing and show some pics when I think I have it right. Thanks again


----------



## collector (Jan 13, 2011)

Those are some nice looking meaties. Hope all goes well!


----------



## parkersmom120106 (Jan 24, 2011)

DianeS said:
			
		

> AlpacaEmployee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of mini rexes at an auction once. It was my first time there and with it being so fast paced, and me being shy I didn't think to figure out boys or girls before I bid. So I bid on 2 based on the dewlap, assuming that with one it would be a doe. Nope..one of them was very much a boy. Now I know to get there early and find the seller of the animal and find out if it's a buck or doe before I bid!


----------

